# Suche Tout Terrain Singletrailer



## mbuzi (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo, da bei uns Nachwuchs im Anmarsch ist suchen wir einen gebrauchten Tout Terrain Singletrailer. 
Bitte melden, entweder hier oder Tel. 0151-56128527

Danke !!!


----------



## stubenhocker (11. Februar 2010)

Wenns jetzt erst im Anmarsch ist solltest Du sowieso erstmal die ersten paar Lebensmonate Eures Nachwuchses abwarten und nicht gleich im Anhänger von der Klinik nach Hause fahren! Das ist eine häufig diskutierte Frage, aber Babys in den Anhänger zu packen finde ich nicht so gut (auch wenn der Anhänger gefedert ist).
Aber vielleicht willst Du nur genug Vorlaufzeit für die Suche haben....
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Februar 2010)

Kann mich da Stubenhocker auch nur anschliessen. Bevor meine Kinder nicht 1 Jahr waren und nicht selbstständig sitzen konnten, habe ich sie nicht in den Singletrailer gesetzt. Am schönsten ist es, wenn sie laufen können und man dann auch schöne Pausen im Wald machen kann und sie sich auch mal die Beine vertreten können. Generell hast du jetzt dann ein wenig mehr Zeit nach einem gebrauchten Ausschau zu halten, obwohl sie jetzt auch vom Verkaufspreis billiger geworden sind. Manche bieten sie jetzt schon für 1300 an. Sind auch schon 400 billiger als zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich ihn angeschafft habe.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## robby (24. Februar 2010)

Bei Ebay steht gerade einer drin: KLICK
Hab meinen ebenfalls damals gekauft, als unsere Kleine gerade erst frisch geschlüpft ist.
Im ersten Jahr haben wir überhaupt nicht daran gedacht ihn zu verwenden - jedoch ein gutes Gefühl ihn vorab in der Garage stehen zu sehen. Und nächsten Monat wird sie nun ein Jahr alt und ich kanns kaum noch erwarten bis der Frühling vor der Türe steht...


----------



## BurnInHell (9. März 2010)

Aus der Erfahrung zweier Kinder:
Unter 3 Monaten ist ein Baby viel zu unmuskulös. Es zappelt zwar und zuckt hin und her, kann den Kopf aber nicht halten.
Ab 3 Monate etwa kann das Baby den Kopf schon gut auf dem Bauch liegend heben und vielleicht 5 Minuten so halten und sich umschauen. Das wirkt schon einigermaßen stabil und hier beginnt vielleiicht der Grenzbereich, wo die ersten in die Hängematte (viele sagen Weberschale) des Anhängers kommen. Sobald das Kind sitzen kann (also nicht hinsetzen und es sitzt sondern dass es sich selbst in die sitzende Lage bewegen kann) was bei vielen mit ca 8 Monaten ist hätte ich persönlich wenig bedenken bei vorsichtiger Fahrt. Mit ca einem Jahr hat man dann ein recht robustes und selbst laufendes Individuum dem wohl die meisten eine Fahrt im Anhänger zutrauen würden.

Nur so als Info für werdende Mütter und Väter...


----------



## chris5000 (9. März 2010)

Ich hatte meine Tochter ab ca. 6 Monaten im Chariot SideCarrier (Mit Einsatz für Babies). Dass sie irgendwelche Schäden davongetragen hätte, habe ich nach nun 3 weiteren Jahren noch nicht bemerkt. 

Mit dem SingleTrailer, der ja auch noch gefedert ist, würde ich mir da bei angepasst vorsichtiger Fahrt überhaupt keinen großen Kopf machen.


----------



## BikerDad (10. März 2010)

Hallo, Wir haben es so gemacht, beim Sitz im Singletrailer einfach die vorderen Schrauben gelöst, so dass du die Sitzfläche abklappen kannst und dann die Babyschale eingebaut, mit Kabelbinder fixiert und los gings. Bis zum 5. oder 6. Lebensmonat würde ich allerdings nur langsam machen, keine ruppigenTrails oder ähnlich, bzw. nur solche ohne ruppige Richtungswechsel. Mit dem 6. Monat waren wir z.b. schon am Gardasee und sind alles gefahren bis das Terrain einem selbst Grenzen gesetzt. Sind meist nach Mittag los und dann 3 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. 2 hat die kleine komlett verschlafen und den Rest genossen. Muss dazu sagen, dass wir aber auch diesebezüglich ein "Sorgloskind" hatten, ist vielleicht nicht auf alle Kinder anwendbar. 

MfG Dirk


----------



## stubenhocker (10. März 2010)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Mit dem 6. Monat waren wir z.b. schon am Gardasee und sind alles gefahren bis das Terrain einem selbst Grenzen gesetzt.


 

Du bist ein Held!


----------



## BikerDad (12. März 2010)

Mich selbst als Helden der Abfahrt zu bezeichnen wären wohl das Letzte was ich tun würde. 
Für Dich nochmal, die Information lautet:

  Dort wo du runterfahren kannst, wird dir auch der Singletrailer auch folgen. 

mehr nicht Punkt
War soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch mal ein Werbespruch bezüglich des Trailers.

Dir Leute die ihn haben, wissen aber, dass es in engen Kehren schon mal knapp werden kann und bei höheren ( wollt schon hohen schreiben, verdammt ) Absätzen sind auch Grenzen gesetzt. 

MfG Dirk


----------



## robby (12. März 2010)

Das Thema Baby und Kinderanhänger wurde bereits ausführlich(!) in einem anderen Thread diskutiert
(kann leider den Link dazu nicht mehr finden). Für mich stand nach dem Lesen jedenfalls fest: 

Solange mein Kind nicht sitzen kann UND die Schädeldecke noch nicht ordentlich verschlossen ist UND
kein Helm auf ihr Köpfchen passt, so lange bleibt der Anhänger in der Garage stehen. Wartezeit beträgt
also ca. 1 Jahr und ich erspare mir die Anschaffung der (vielfach diskutierten) Weber-Babyschale. 
Die Wartezeit lässt sich jedoch gut nutzen, um erste Fahrten mit dem Anhänger zu üben - wenn meine
Tochter hinten mitfährt, dann will ich schließlich sicher sein, dass ich Bike und Anhänger in jeder Situation
beherrsche. 

Gegen eine vorzeitige Anschaffung eines Kinderanhängers ist imho daher überhaupt nichts einzuwenden.
Im Gegenteil.


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. März 2010)

Das schönste ist sowieso für meine Kinder, wenn ich dann im Wald an einem schönen Platz anhalte und die Kinder dort ein bisschen spielen können und sich die Beine vertreten. Wir als Erwaschsene sitzen ja auch nicht gerne mehrere Stunden ohne Bewegung auch wenn es im Singletrailer wäre Aber am Ende müssen das alle Eltern für sich selbst entscheiden, denn es sind *ihre* Kinder und tragen auch für alles weitere die Verantwortung!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (15. März 2010)

eben nicht! jeder traegt die verantwortung wenn er etwas sieht das die gesundheit eines kindes gefaehrdet und das offensichtlich.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. März 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> eben nicht! jeder traegt die verantwortung wenn er etwas sieht das die gesundheit eines kindes gefaehrdet und das offensichtlich.


 
Und was macht man mit den übermotivierten und beratungsresistenten Eltern im Forum? Mehr als Reden (bzw. Schreiben) kann man da nicht...


----------



## robby (17. März 2010)

Mir scheint die Diskussion am eigentlichen Thema vorbeizugehen...


----------



## mbuzi (17. März 2010)

Hi, danke für die Infos - nur zur Beruhigung, wir haben nicht vor mit unserer Kleinen vom Tag Null an im Singletrailer rumzukurven, aber ich dachte mir halt, frühzeitig umhören kann mal nicht schaden....
Wie schauts eigentlich aus, wie sind eure Erfahrungen, kann man dann, wenn die Zeit gekommen ist tatsächlich Singletrails, auch wurzelige usw. ohne größere Bedenken fahren, oder beschränkt sich das dann doch eher auf Forststraßen? Sonst denke ich mir, brauch ich keinen Singletrailer, da gäbs ja dann auch günstigere Alternativen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. März 2010)

Also wenn die Kinder das richtige Alter für den Singletrailer haben, kannst du eigentlich die Touren fahren im Wald die "normal" sind Die 200mm sind schon sehr komfortabel und die Kinder genießen es Meine 2 jährige Tochter stand erst gerade wieder vor dem Anhänger und wollte unbedingt wieder da rein, obwohl sie erst 2x damit gefahren ist. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht sagen und mein Sohn war da nicht anders, mit dem nutze ich jetzt aber den Follow Me, den ich auch 100% empfehlen kann.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## andy2 (19. März 2010)

helm ist auch so ein thema ich habe damit keine guten erfahrungen im singletrailer wozu auch der gurt haelt das kind in stabiler lage komme was wolle solange r nur richtig angelegt ist. der helm hingegen drueckt den kopf von der rueckenlehne weg und in eine ungute position meine beiden haben keinen helm in trailer benutzt und es hat doch den ein oder anderen umfaller gegeben.
der singletrailer geht ueberall da runter wo man selber fahren kann meine kleinen haben es genossen vom fedwerweg her ist er wie eine saenfte einyig und alleine einen unterfahrschutz anstelle des staenders haette ich brauchen koennen soyusagen einen bashguard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (19. März 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kinder ständig mit dem Kopf ruhig auf der Stütze ruhen - es sei denn, sie schlafen. Helm finde ich wichtig, egal ob auf dem Bike oder hinten im Anhänger. Sollte durch das Tragen eines Helmes der Sitzkomfort meiner Tochter eingeschränkt werden, dann bekommt sie halt eine Nackenrolle. Mag sein, dass die Kinder durch den Gurt gut vor Stürzen geschützt sind. Trotzdem soll sie von anfang an lernen, wie wichtig ein Helm beim Radfahren ist.


----------



## andy2 (22. März 2010)

wie lange hast du deinen schon hintendran, ich mache das jetzt seit 7 jahren und wenn es beim trailer eines nicht braucht ist das ein helm es veraendert die gesamte sitzgeometrie der kopf wird nach vorne geschoben entwickelt eine stufe der ruecken wird nicht mehr gestuetzt weil der helm ihn nach vorne drueckt kompensiert der koerper das bekommst du eine sitzhaltung wie bei einem rundruecken. und solange du im auto keinen helm traegst warum sollte es dein kind dann, auf dem rad ist das eine sache im singletrailer eine andere das eine ist radfahren das andere ist etwas anderes. btw bei kleinen kindern auf dem rad ist ueberigens wegen des sehr niedrigen schwerpunktes das risiko auf den kopf zu fallen ziemlich gering, das sind andere koerperregionen eher gefaehrdet.


----------



## stubenhocker (23. März 2010)

Fahrradhelm im Anhänger ist wirklich eine für die Körper- (Kopf-)Haltung ungünstige Sache, wie Andy schon schrieb. Unsere Kinder hatten trotzdem immer einen Helm auf, meistens ist der Kopf beim Schlafen eh nach vorn gekippt oder das Kind wurde in eine gemütlichere Lage mit an die Seite angelehntem Kopf gebracht.
Umfaller hatte ich 2 (Chariot Cougar): einmal mit unserem Sohn im Wald- nix passiert (der Rahmen wirkt wie ein Überollbügel, wenn das Kind dann angeschnallt ist), das zweite Mal mit unbewohntem, aber beladenem Anhänger (Fahrrad der Tochter draufgelegt)- die Leute haben ganz schön komisch geguckt als die Fuhre umkippte und das draufggelegte Rad über den Asphalt schlidderte (die Szene erinnerte mich an einen Ausschnitt von JackAss, wo ein Typ mit ner Puppe im Kindersitz diverse Stunts macht und die Passanten ganz erschrocken sind)


----------



## tschanem (5. April 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Tochter ab ca. 6 Monaten im Chariot SideCarrier (Mit Einsatz für Babies). Dass sie irgendwelche Schäden davongetragen hätte, habe ich nach nun 3 weiteren Jahren noch nicht bemerkt.
> 
> Mit dem SingleTrailer, der ja auch noch gefedert ist, würde ich mir da bei angepasst vorsichtiger Fahrt überhaupt keinen großen Kopf machen.



Hallo chris5000,
Wollen uns den Chariot SideCarrier evtl. auch anschaffen, wie sind den Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Produkt(z.B. die Montage der Kupplung am Rahmen, Fahrverhalten? oder Mängel)


----------



## chris5000 (6. April 2010)

tschanem schrieb:


> Hallo chris5000,
> Wollen uns den evtl. auch anschaffen, wie sind den Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Produkt(z.B. die Montage der Kupplung am Rahmen, Fahrverhalten? oder Mängel)
> In Deutschland bzw. Europa ist er ja erst gar nicht zu bekommen.
> Genaue Gründe konnte ich bislang nicht in Erfahrung bringen.
> ...



Ich hatte den Wagen 2006 in einem Onlineshop in den  USA bestellt (ich glaube livingincomfort.com). Wobei das nicht ganz einfach war, da die meisten Onlineshops mit UPS nach Übersee versenden, was fast so teuer gewesen wäre, wie der Wagen selbst. Ich habe daher Eltern einer Freundin, die in den USA wohnen als Lieferadresse aktiviert. Von dort konnte er mir dann für ca. $50 Versandkosten mit normalem Postversand weitergeschickt werden.
Letztlich mussten meine Bekannten dort auch die Bestellung ausführen, da der Onlineshop aus Angst vor Kreditkartenbetrug keine Überseebestellungen akzeptiert hat, die einen vom Kreditkarteninhaber abweichenden Empfänger haben sollten. Also haben die Eltern bestellt und gezahlt und ich hab das Geld der Tochter hier gegeben.

Hier kamen dann noch ca. EUR 40.- für Zoll drauf. Evtl. war auch MwSt drin oder sie kam noch dazu. Das weiß ich nicht mehr.

Zur Montage ist zu sagen, dass die Kupplung im Prinzip super und stabil ist, wenn sie passt. Bei mir war/ist das nur teilweise der Fall:

Winkel und Dicke des Unterrohrs: Ich habe als "Zug"fahrrad einen BMC Carborazor (ist im Tretlagerbereich trotz des Namens nicht aus Carbon) mit einem extrem querovalen, breiten Unterrohr. Da hat schonmal dieses kleine Teil nicht gepasst, dass die Kupplung nochmal zusätzlich gegen das Unterrohr abstützt, da erstens zu schmal und zweitens offensichtlich für ein gutes Stück steilere Unterrohre gedacht (evtl. eher 29er Räder, wie sie ja in den USA verbreitet sind). Ich hab mir dann ein passendes, flacheres in einer Metallwerkstatt für EUR 15.- oder so herstellen lassen. Nach 2 Jahren ist es allerdings auseinandergefallen und ich habe festgestellt, dass es eigentlich auch ohne geht. Das Fahren ohne das Teil stellt jetzt auch kein großes Risiko mehr da, da ihm meine Tochter entwachsen ist und er "nur noch" dem Materialtransport dient.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich daher sagen, dass der Winkel des Unterrohrs wohl auf keinen Fall noch flacher ausfallen darf, als er es bei einem Carborazor Modelljahr 2005 ist (Geo wurde m.W später geändert, so das aktuelle Geometriedaten nicht taugen würden um zu vergleichen.)
Mit Schaltungszügen am Oberrohr ist man wohl auch auf der sichereren Seite, wobei es wohl auch am Unterrohr geht, wenn nur Winkel und Dicke stimmen...

Ansonsten ist es nach Erstmontage unbedingt nötig einen Schlüssel mitzunehmen und erstmal alle paar km nachzuziehen bis wirklich alles festsitzt. Aber dann kann die Kupplung ja dranbleiben.

Warum ZweiPlusZwei (der Chariotvertrieb) für Europa sich seinerzeit dagegen entschieden hat, den Wagen auf den Markt zu bringen, obwohl bereits auf der Eurobike angekündigt, weiß ich auch nicht wirklich. Ich vermute, dass vor Allem Schäden an den Rädern von Kunden vor Allem wie mir, die anfangen zu basteln, wenn nicht alles 100% kompatibel ist, befürchtet wurden.  Aber das Rad hat gehalten und der Wagen auch bei Zuladungen von 25kg. Und das Rad ist ja nicht gerade aus massivem Stahl.
Vielleicht war ihnen die Kupplung auch insgesamt nicht geheuer. Denn es ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob man Verantwortung fürs eigene Kind übernimmt oder für das Wohlergehen 10000er Kinder in Haftung genommen werden kann.

Ich habe meine Tochter von 6 Monaten bis etwas über 3 Jahren regelmäßig gefahren. Später nur noch in Ausnahmefällen, da sie nun mit 105cm zwar noch reinpasst, aber nicht mehr gemütlich. Und das - könnte ich mir vorstellen - dürfte so ziemlich der einzige Nachteil gegenüber vielen Anhängern sein, dass er nicht so geräumig ist, dass auch noch größere Kinder reinpassen würden.

Ein weiterer kleiner Nachteil könnte darin bestehen, dass man bei kleinen Kindern keinesfalls der Versuchung erliegen darf selbst in steinflug-ungefährdeten Gegenden - also fernab von motorisiertem Verkehr - mit offenem Verdeck (Netz) zu fahren und bei größeren nur, wenn man sich ihrer Vernunft absolut sicher ist, da bei geöffnetem Verdeck Antrieb und Speichen sowohl von Anhänger als auch vom Fahrrad in Armreichweite sind.

Zum Fahrverhalten ist zu sagen, dass es absolut neutral ist, vor Allem dann, wenn man das Wagenrad so einstellt, dass es leicht zum Fahrrad hin geneigt ist.

Eindeutige Vorteile des Wagens gegenüber Anhängern sind:

- winziger Wendekreis. Man kann das ganze Gespann fast auf der Stelle um 180 Grad drehen. Kein Drängelgatter war je so eng, dass ich nicht hätte durchfahren können

- Das Gespann passt in jeden Aufzug ohne den Wagen abnehmen zu müssen (Rolltreppen sind auch breit genug)

- Man kann Rad mit angekoppelten Wagen (inkl. leichtem Kind) perfekt (allein) Treppen (auch jedes Treppenhaus) hochtragen. Und das nur mit einem (dem rechten) Arm. Das heißt: In der Linken noch einen Koffer ist nicht nur kein Problem, sondern eher dem Gleichgewicht noch förderlich 

- Das Gespann lässt sich wesentlich bequemer mit in S-Bahnen/Züge mitnehmen, da kompakter und viel besser zu rangieren (bei vollen Zügen ist natürlich auch abbauen angesagt, Was aber inkl. Zusammenklappen des Wagens und Abnehmen des Rads in 25 Sekunden zu bewerkstelligen ist)

Für mich als Großstadtbewohner waren dadurch die Vorteile immens: S-Bahn-Stationen, Kind,Rad und Wagen immer in einem Rutsch in den 2.Stock in einem Mietshaus...

Auf dem Land im Einfamilienhaus mit Garage und hauptsächlicher Nutzung in Wald- und Flur ohne Treppen, Aufzüge etc. nehmen sich Anhänger und Seitenwagen wahrscheinlich nicht viel.

...

ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel an Information 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## andy2 (7. April 2010)

der singletrailer haelt was er verspricht einzig einen bashguard habe ich in all den jahren vermisst den staender habe ich nie benutzt anlehnen ist weitaus sicherer. und singletrails sowie mittelschweres gelaende sind kein thema


----------



## robby (7. April 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> [...] einzig einen *bashguard *habe ich in all den jahren vermisst [...]


Du hast einen *Kettenblattschutz* am Anhänger vermisst?
Jetzt bin ich neugierig...


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2010)

ein bashguard ist kein kettenblattschutz sondern ein bash guard uebersetze es und du wirst sehen was ich vermisst habe.


----------



## allanknabe1 (10. April 2010)

Hallo, 

falls jemand seinen Singletrailer verkaufen möchte bitte bei mir melden!

Danke!
Allan


----------



## andy2 (10. April 2010)

ich haette einen ueber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex.mueller (11. Mai 2010)

hallo,

ich verkaufe meinen singletrailer ab sofort. festpreis = 850,- euro bei abholung oder zzgl. versand.

das teil war bei mir 2 jahre im einsatz und hat meiner tochter nur laune gemacht. der singletrailer ist mit abstand der beste kinderanhänger und auch für leichtes glände absolut tauglich. meine tochter ist jetzt rausgewachsen und fährt nun auf dem nachläufer von tout terrain mit uns durchs gelände.

der trailer ist sehr gut erhalten (keine schäden o.ä.)
er steht in coburg/nordbayern.

alex.mueller at enco-consulting.com
0160 703 2988

gruss alex


----------



## boardrocker (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo! 
Ich such ebenfalls dringend einen singletrailer. Falls jemand einen abgeben möchte, bzw. jemanden kennt, der einen solchen verkauft, wäre es nett wenn ihr an mich denkt. 
Meine e-mail Adresse: [email protected], bzw. Handynr.: 0178 2396995

Grüße Christian


----------



## robby (14. Mai 2010)

schon bei alex müller nachgefragt...?


----------



## andy2 (15. Mai 2010)

da ist die antwort doch einfach zu teuer


----------



## boardrocker (15. Mai 2010)

Wer hat jetzt einen singletrailer zu bieten? Andy2, ist deiner noch zu haben? Alex.Müeller hat seinen schon verkauft.


----------



## andy2 (15. Mai 2010)

ja haette ich noch aber auch zu teuer


----------



## boardrocker (15. Mai 2010)

Was heißt den zu teuer? Wieviel willst du denn? Mach mal ein Angebot.


----------



## andy2 (17. Mai 2010)

mehr als alex mueller


----------



## aka (21. Juli 2010)

Suche auch einen Singletrailer. 
Habs nicht so eilig, vielleicht will jemand seinen erst in ein paar Monaten abgeben? 
Angebote bitte per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimu66 (4. August 2010)

suche auch einen singletrailer. angebote gern per pn oder [email protected]. vorab danke


----------



## sindri (5. August 2010)

Hallo, 

auch ich suche einen Singletrailer. Würde den Anhänger im süddeutschen Raum in jedem Fall abholen und bar bezahlen. 

Schöne Grüße 

Michael


----------



## Remedy8 (19. August 2010)

Moin!

Hätte - wegen "Fehlkauf" - einen nagelneuen (!) Singletrailer (1.290,00 ) mit folgendem Zubehör abzugeben:

Weber-Babyschale (79,00 )
Sitzstütze (49,00 )
Gepäcktasche groß (39,00 )
Schutzblech mit Spezialhalter (49,00 )
Zwei LED-Rücklichter (20,00 )

Neupreis des Gesamtpakets lag bei 1.526,90  (Rechnung vorhanden)!

Der Anhänger wurde über meinen Händler bestellt und zusamengebaut. Wurde von mir niemals (!) bewegt und steht nun seit ca. drei Wochen so in meiner Garage. Für 1350,00  würde ich mich von ihm trennen!

Anfragen gerne via PN.

Grüße Kristian


----------



## cube stereo (3. Mai 2011)

Habe einen single trailer aus 2008.
Guter Zustand
Erbitte Angebote
Bilder auf Anfrage
PLz 922..


----------



## cube stereo (21. Juni 2011)

Mein Singletrailer ist bereits verkauft
mfg
cube stereo


----------



## andy2 (17. Juli 2011)

mein singletrailer bleibt erstmal hier aber einen streamliner haette ich noch abzugeben fuer 800 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. Juli 2011)

Hi, wie alt ist der Streamliner, wieviel ungefähr gefahren, wie der Zustand?


----------



## Brägel (29. August 2011)

Wenn noch jemand sucht. Habe einen Singletrailer abzugeben. Top-Zustand, 2009 bis 2011 insgesamt 6 x benutzt, 143 km. Die Daten habe ich jetzt aus meiner Trainingsverwaltung genau rausgesucht. Der Trailer steht in München und kann gern besichtigt werden.

Ist mittlerweile weg!


----------



## chica237 (1. Oktober 2011)

Suche Singletrailer - Angebote bitte per pn - Danke.


----------



## facegrinda (26. Dezember 2011)

Suche ebenfalls einen Tout Terrain Singletrailer. Bitte alles anbieten

Danke Hegen


----------



## Remedy8 (27. Dezember 2011)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hätte - wegen "Fehlkauf" - einen nagelneuen (!) Singletrailer (1.290,00 ) mit folgendem Zubehör abzugeben:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo!

Da wir ein zweites Kind erwarten und der Platz des Singletrailers leider nur für ein Kind ausreicht muss ich nun hiermit meinen Singletrailer doch endgültig zum Verkauf anbieten. Grundlegendes könnt Ihr meiner damaligen Beschreibung entnehmen. Der Trailer steht super da, wurde immer nur im Trockenen gelagert und ist maximal (!) 150 Km bewegt worden. Ein Bild findet Ihr auch in meinem Fotoalbum...

PREIS ist VHB!

Standort ist PLZ 64750 Lützelbach. Ich freue mich auf Eure Anfragen!

Gruß Kristian


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Dezember 2011)

Singletrailernaktuell bei gocycle neu für 1.099,--  http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/1269/


----------



## chris4711 (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand eine Reduzierhülse (muß keine komplette Kupplung sein) für Sattelstützendurchmesser kleiner 30 übrig hat bitte pn.


----------



## chris4711 (25. Februar 2012)

... und eine 30,9er brauch ich auch noch.
Könnte auch gegen eine 31,6er tauschen


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Februar 2012)

Es steht mal wieder einer zum Verkauf
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140713111354
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Lenny345 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
auch wir haben Nachwuchs bekommen, hat jemand von euch noch einen gebrauchten
tout terrain singletrailer zu verkaufen?
Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny345 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Kristian

hast Du deinen Singletrailer noch zu verkaufen und zu welchen Preis könntest Du Dich trennen
Mfg
Ingo
E- Mail [email protected]


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Ingo!
Hast du gesehen, dass ich einen gestern eingestellt habe?
Aber unter den 650â¬ gebe ich den nicht ab, dann lasse ich den lieber im Keller
GruÃ Jens!


----------



## trifi70 (2. März 2012)

"Dieses Angebot wurde vom Verkäufer beendet, da der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ist."

Ist er da, ist er weg... Wieviel hat er noch gebracht?


----------



## grimodil (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich biete meinen Singletrailer zum Verkauf an.
Er ist nur zwei Jahre alt (gekauft im Februar 2010). Leider habe ich erst mitbekommen dass so einen genialen Anhänger gibt, als mein Kleiner schon drei war. Jetzt ist er rausgewachsen. Ich verkaufe den Anhänger mit einigem Zubehör:


Tout Terrain Singletrailer
Singletrailer Kupplung 34,9 mm mit Reduzierhülse für 26,8 mm
zweite Singletrailer Kupplung 34,9 mm mit Reduzierhülse für 27,0 mm
Singletrailer Schutzblech
Singletrailer Tasche 4.5 L
Singletrailer Tasche 9.0 L
 Mein Singletrailer ist in einem Top-Zustand - zu 99% Schönwettereinsatz. Mein Wohnort ist in der Nähe von Augsburg.

--------------------------------------------------
Update:
Der Anhänger ist inzwischen verkauft.
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lenny345 (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

Danke für Deine Antwort und Intresse ja, kannst Du mir ein paar Fotos und eine Preisvorstelllung mailen.
E- Mail [email protected]
MfG
Ingo


----------



## claumich (6. März 2012)

Servus,

ich suche auch nach einem schönen Hänger! Angebote sind höchst willkommen!

Grüße!


----------



## PvPV (26. März 2012)

Singletrailern von Tout terrain BJ 2008 zu verkaufen.
Bilder per E-Mail auf Anfrage.
Erbitte Preisangebote.


----------



## Mini-Martin (28. März 2012)

Habe auch einen Singletrailer zu verkaufen > siehe Bikemarkt (Kinderräder)

*verkauft*
Martin


----------



## a.mOOn (28. März 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe zwei Anliegen.

1. ich möchte mir einen Singletrailer kaufen, am liebsten mit Garantie.


2. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einem Carbonfahrrad vor dem Singletrailer. Funktioniert das?


Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Gerne auch an [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (29. März 2012)

Die Garantie wirst du bei einem Singletrailer wohl nie brauchen.

Wichtig für den Trailer ist eine robuste, passende Sattelstütze mit genügend Einschubtiefe. Extreme Leichtbaurahmen würde ich aber trotzdem nicht davor hängen. Aber so nen normalen Carbonrahmen, warum nicht.

Martin


----------



## trifi70 (30. März 2012)

Der ST ist der Hänger wo sicher am unproblematischsten für den Rahmen ist, eben weil er an der Sattelstütze angelenkt ist. Eine vernünftige stabile Stütze mit genug Einstecktiefe wie bereits geschrieben und einen Rahmen, der kein Ultraleichtbau ist, vorausgesetzt, sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Es sei denn, Du reizt den Rahmen mit Deinem Eigengewicht schon aus 

Die Garantie haben wir mal benötigt, als das Schutzblech gebrochen war. Der Bruch war kreisrund um die Unterlegscheibe und sah nach Konstruktionsfehler aus, wurde anstandslos ersetzt. Jetzt gibt es kleine Plastikscheiben zwischen Unterlegscheibe und Schutzblech.

Wenn ich das recht verstehe willst Du neu kaufen. Über google findest Du mehrere Händler die auch versenden. Rabatte sind nicht großartig drin, aber das eine oder andere Zubehörteil sicher (2. Kupplung, Schutzblech, Sitzstütze etc.).

Ideal wäre ein Fully, dann ist der Hänger wirklich "vollgefedert", alternativ tuts auch ein gut dämpfender Hinterreifen. Die Bremsanlage wird etwas mehr gefordert sein und sollte entsprechend Reserven haben.

Für Babytransport empfehle ich die Chariot Hängematte, passt perfekt und die Kleine fühlt sich sichtlich wohl


----------



## PvPV (3. April 2012)

Ist verkauft.


----------



## Alublech (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Tout Terrain. Angebote gerne per PN, Selbstabholer.

Grüße


----------



## sandromo (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche ebenfalls einen Singletrailer, um Touren mit meinem Töchterchen zu machen.

Ich bin auf Angebote gespannt.


----------



## Jagdpassion (28. Mai 2012)

Tag MTB-Freunde,

auch wir suchen einen Tout Singel Trailer. 
Angebote bitte per PM.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Jagdpassion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandromo (2. Juni 2012)

Ich habe heute einen 2 Jahre alten ST erstanden. Jippi


----------



## ski-x-mtb (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

ich suche einen (gebrauchten) *Singletrailer Tout Terrain*
Angebote bitte per PN. 

Grüße


----------



## willibogner (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

da hänge ich mich gleich an. Auch wir suchen einen gebrauchten *Singletrailer Tout Terrain.*
Würde mich auch über ein Angebot per PN freuen 

Gruß


----------



## cherryforest (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle die noch einen gebrauchten Singletrailer suchen:

Meinen gibt´s zur Zeit bei ebay. Viel Glück

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOUT-TERRAIN...d_Anhänger&hash=item19d1d0a75e#ht_1160wt_1185


----------



## Tracer (20. Juli 2012)

hallo!
wenn jemand ein tour terrain singeltrail zu verkaufen hat, bitte melden!
vielen dank im voraus!
willy


----------



## unimg (25. Juli 2012)

Schließe mich meinem Vorgänger an würde auch einen intakten bezahlbaren Tout Terrain suchen.
Meine Tochter würde sich sicher Freuen aus dem Kindersitz zu kommen.
Bitte Pn  Grüße gerd


----------



## andy2 (27. Juli 2012)

was versteht ihr unter bezahlbar?


----------



## unimg (27. Juli 2012)

300-600 Euro denke ich Grüße Gerd


----------



## chris4711 (27. Juli 2012)

Dafür bekommt man bestimmt einen ...
... eines anderen Herstellers


----------



## unimg (28. Juli 2012)

Suche Singletrailer beendet hab einen gebrauchten gefunden,vielleicht hat jemand noch einen singlestreamer plus abzugeben. Grüße Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (4. August 2012)

...und hier die nächste Suchmeldung: bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Singletrailer, idealerweise gleich mit 30,9er Kupplung. Falls es eine andere ist, soll's daran nicht scheitern!

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## Tracer (16. September 2012)

Moin, Moin!
Suche ein gebrautes singletrailer. 
M.f.G. 
Willy


----------



## 2markt (24. September 2012)

hallo
brauche ich eine weberschale
für den singel trailer
oder gibts was besseres

gruß


----------



## hasp (24. September 2012)

Mein ST ist  momentan im Einsatz und nicht abzugeben, ABER


2markt schrieb:


> oder gibts was besseres


NOPE ... je nach Größe des Kindes noch an einen Sitzverkleinerer denken (gibts ebenfalls von Weber) und verhindert perfekt, das wegsacken des Kinderkopfs beim Schlafen ...


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2012)

Chariot Hängematte passt perfekt.


----------



## cappulino (2. November 2012)

Ich schreib mich mal auf die Liste der Singletrailer-Suchenden ...


----------



## epostampchamp (18. November 2012)

Grad beim Stöbern entdeckt...

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/kind...trailer-tout-terrain-gelb-vollgefederter.html


----------



## cappulino (19. November 2012)

epostampchamp schrieb:


> Grad beim Stöbern entdeckt...
> 
> http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/kind...trailer-tout-terrain-gelb-vollgefederter.html



DANKE  jetzt meiner


----------



## pieleh (23. November 2012)

Hallo, verkaufe einen Singletrailer. 
Details siehe im Bikemarkt unter Kinderfahhräder => http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/76594-tout-terrain-wiesmann-singletrailer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (28. November 2012)

Babymatte ist verkauft!

Gebe ab eine optimal zum Singletrailer passende Chariot Babymatte für 50 Eur inkl. Porto, siehe auch Link.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (27. Dezember 2012)

Sport frei,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gut erhaltenen Singletrailer für die neue Saison und freue mich über eure Angebote per PN.
Danke


----------



## Marcy666 (1. Januar 2013)

Suche einen Singletrailer,
wenn jemand einen abzugeben hat, bitte PN.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## daniel77 (6. Januar 2013)

Suche nun ebenfalls, Angebote bitte via PN


----------



## Duminato (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen hat jemand noch einen Singletrailer abzugeben? Bin auch stark interessiert bitte melden Vielen Dank Komme aus Raum CW/PF


----------



## Duminato (14. Februar 2013)

hi zusammen, suche wegen Zuwachs einen single trailer.  hat jemand einen gebrauchten abzugeben dann bitte melden. tausend Danke gruss und bitte melden würde mich total darüber freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Trailsurfer (14. Februar 2013)

Mal zur Info für die Neuankömmlinge:
Ich suche immer noch. Seit 27.12.2012 gab es nicht ein einziges Angebot!
Bin nun kurz davor, mir einen Neuen zuzulegen. 
Viel Erfolg allen Suchenden...


----------



## Duminato (14. Februar 2013)

hi ihr lieben biker ich bin immer nochbauf der suche nach einem single trailer. Würde mich saumäßig über ein Angebot freuen. bitte melden Nachwuchs muss schnell in die richtige n Bahnen gelenkt werden


----------



## trifi70 (15. Februar 2013)

Wir brauchen unseren noch ca. 2 Jahre, kann also selbst nicht helfen.

Aber hier steht einer in Görlitz: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-singletrailer/101338866-217-3816?ref=search

Und bei ebay gibts einen Anbieter wo Preisvorschlag möglich ist (Neuware). Wieviel Rabatt da drin ist, habe ich allerdings keine Ahnung...


----------



## Trailerfan (15. Februar 2013)

Wir brauchen unseren auch noch, sind aber absolut begeistert und können ihn ausnahmslos weiterempfehlen. Im Übrigen ist auch unsere Tochter ein großer Fan, so dass der Verkauf aktuell noch nicht ansteht.


----------



## Duminato (15. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen wir werden bald stolze eltern werden. damit wir aber keine couch potatos werden brwuchen wir unbedingt einen single trailer. wenn einer eine  zum abgeben hat würden wir uns sehr uber ein Angebot freuen.  bitte melden


----------



## cappulino (16. Februar 2013)

3 mal reicht doch?!


----------



## Trailerfan (17. Februar 2013)

Wer Interesse hat, kann bei uns die Weber Babyschale samt Sitzverkleinerer zum Fixieren des Köpfchens erwerben - gebrauchter top Zustand. Bei Fragen PN. Aus der Schale ist unserer Tochter (15 Monate) jetzt langsam rausgewachsen; war aber in jedem Fall die Investition wert.


----------



## MMBici (20. Februar 2013)

Es wäre übrigens ganz hilfreich, wenn die Suchenden ihren Standort mit angeben würden, entweder im Profil oder in ihrem Beitrag. Könnte vielleicht Angebote beschleunigen.


----------



## Trailerfan (20. Februar 2013)

MMBici schrieb:


> Es wäre übrigens ganz hilfreich, wenn die Suchenden ihren Standort mit angeben würden, entweder im Profil oder in ihrem Beitrag. Könnte vielleicht Angebote beschleunigen.



Guter Hinweis: Die Weberbabyschale kann in Melle bei Osnabrück oder ggf. auch in Minden abgeholt werden. (Preis 50 Euro VB)


----------



## Koohgie (3. März 2013)

Falls einer so einen verkaufen will, pm an mich.... Vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailerfan (3. März 2013)

Trailerfan schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis: Die Weberbabyschale kann in Melle bei Osnabrück oder ggf. auch in Minden abgeholt werden. (Preis 50 Euro VB)



Weber Babyschale ist verkauft..


----------



## Almerer (3. März 2013)

...


----------



## Kkangpae (9. März 2013)

die Suche nach einem gebrauchten gleicht einem Lottogewinn, kann das sein?


----------



## trifi70 (9. März 2013)

Nein: Bei einem Lottogewinn bekommst Du Geld. Findest Du einen gebrauchten ST, musst Du (sogar recht viel) Geld abgeben. 

Aber es ähnelt schon der sprichwörtlichen Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen. 

Wir geben unseren vermutlich im Frühjahr 2015 ab. So weit voraus plant wohl niemand...


----------



## Kkangpae (9. März 2013)

ich bräuchte einen ab August, so lang wollt ich dann doch nicht warten. In ebay wurde vorhin einer versteigert, war mir aber zu teuer für einen Gebrauchten.


----------



## trifi70 (9. März 2013)

Du meinst den knapp 6 Jahre alten wo für knapp 1000 Euro weggegangen ist? Geb Dir Recht, zu teuer.

Der in Görlitz stand, sollte 950 kosten und ist inzwischen auch weg. Vl. sind die Preise so?

Unserer wird billiger werden (und jünger sein). Hilft Dir aber im Moment auch nicht. Sorry... und viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche!


----------



## Kkangpae (9. März 2013)

genau den meinte ich. BJ 2007 und knapp 1.000â¬, das waren mir mindestens 100â¬ zu viel.
Wenn ich bis Mai nix gebrauchtes erstanden habe wirds ein neuer. Bissl "leere" Fahrpraxis wollt ich dann doch noch sammeln.


----------



## trifi70 (9. März 2013)

Habs genauso gemacht. Angebote geprüft. Den für 750 hatte mir jemand weggeschnappt, die spärlichen anderen Angebote waren zu teuer. Der Neupreis war grad gesenkt worden auf 1300 oder so. Da habe ich gedacht, gut, dann eben neu.

Üben geht super mit einem Sixpack 1,5l Wasser-Flaschen als Ballast auf den Sitz geschnallt  Im Prinzip ist das Fahren aber unspektakulär, deutlich angenehmer als einen der üblichen 2Spurer zu ziehen. Nur Wiegetritt ist wegen Anlenkung an der Sattelstütze natürlich unpraktisch...


----------



## Koohgie (10. März 2013)

Also mal ehrlich, bevor ich fÃ¼r einen gebrauchten soviel Geld hinlege muss, scheiss ich auf 300â¬ und kauf einen neuen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. März 2013)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, bevor ich für einen gebrauchten soviel Geld hinlege muss, scheiss ich auf 300 und kauf einen neuen....




Sehe ich genauso, ein gebrauchter sollte max. um die 700-800 liegen, sonst ist er im Gegensatz zu einem Neuen uninteressant. 

Wir brauchen einen Singletrailer ab 03/2014, Wohnort ist Basel/CH, Abholung irgendwo im südbadischem wäre also kein Problem.
Gruss und guten Saisonstart


----------



## frijo (28. März 2013)

Ich hätte einen zu verkaufen.
Großraum Stuttgart.
Hab ihn 2004 neu direkt bei Florian Wiesmann gekauft.
War damals eine teure Sache, meine Frau hat sich gleich noch in ein Ronja  von Ihm verliebt, das musste dann natürlich auch sein ;-).
Der Anhänger stand jetzt lange bei mir im Keller.

Sonnenverdeck ist dabei. 
Ich habe ggf. 4 Kupplungen 27,2 ; 29,6; 30.0; 31,6. Die 29,6er und die 31,6er sind mit Aluredizierhülsen von geschätzten 35 mm auf die o.g. Maße reduziert.

Bei Interesse kann er auch gerne besichtigt werden.
Meine Preisvorstellung ist 900 Euro.

frijo


----------



## sevens4 (21. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Unsere Tochter möchte nicht mehr in den Hänger und lieber selber fahren. Deshalb verkaufen wir unseren Anhänger. Er ist ca. 2- 2 1/2 Jahre alt. Wurde wenn im Gelände nur auf Forstautobahnen gebraucht. Gebraucht wurde er eigentlich sowieso nicht viel.
Es ist noch ein Teil mit dabei, das auch Babys richtig halt finden.
Zu besichtigen im Raum Zürich/ Schaffhausen.


----------



## Onkel R (21. April 2013)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, bevor ich für einen gebrauchten soviel Geld hinlege muss, scheiss ich auf 300 und kauf einen neuen....



Oder man spart sich denn Dämpferservice, hat einen überarbeiteten Ständer und keinen bockigen RS - Dämpfer. Bei den Preisen lohnt sich gebraucht einfach nicht.


----------



## emvau (27. April 2013)

Ich habe hier eine Weberschale zu verkaufen. Es ist so eine fluffige Graue. Dazu ein Sitzverkleinerer für die ganz Kleinen . Beides haben wir sowohl in unserm Dolphin als auch im Wiesmann Singletrailer verwendet und ist natürlich gebraucht, aber einwandfrei. Wer Interesse hat, bitte PM an mich.

München nahe Stieglmairplatz.


----------



## gruenbaer (12. Mai 2013)

Meiner steht auch zum Verkauf. Bj 2009. tiptop. mit 9l-Tasche für das Rahmendreieck, Schutzblech und Schwalbe Mow Joe. VB 1.000,00. Bei Interesse bitte PN. Bilder via email. Danke, Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duminato (15. Mai 2013)

will ja uet unhöflich sein spreche jetzt aber mal aus, was eben alle denken. für 1.280 Euro bekommt man den neu. also absolut überteuert.


----------



## gruenbaer (26. Mai 2013)

Duminato schrieb:


> ... was eben alle denken ...



Soso.

Mein SingleTrailer ist verkauft. 
Danke, Dirk


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2013)

Duminato schrieb:


> will ja uet unhöflich sein spreche jetzt aber mal aus, was eben alle denken. für 1.280 Euro bekommt man den neu. also absolut überteuert.



Man bekommt ihn deutlich billiger neu. Ich habe für meinen 1160,- inkl. 2x 31.6er Kupplungen und Versand gezahlt, sogar die grüne Variante.

Bevor jemand fragt: ich werde den Händler nicht verraten, auch nicht per PN.
Es ist ein grosser deutscher Online-Händler, das muss reichen


----------



## chris4711 (27. Mai 2013)

Angebot und Nachfrage...
Daher werden die Dinger gebraucht (in der Bucht z.B.) nach wie vor zu sehr hohen Preisen weitergereicht.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (27. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Man bekommt ihn deutlich billiger neu. Ich habe für meinen 1160,- inkl. 2x 31.6er Kupplungen und Versand gezahlt, sogar die grüne Variante.


 
Funktioniert die Reverb denn so auch noch ohne Einbußen wenn man sie doppelt klemmt?


Aktuell gibt es in unserer Börse auch einen Tout Terrain zu kaufen, Standort Linz/Oberösterreich (mMn auch zu teuer): http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ngle-trailer-gebraucht-60336936?adId=60336936


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Reverb denn so auch noch ohne Einbußen wenn man sie doppelt klemmt?



Ja tut sie ohne Probleme. Man darf natürlich nicht superfest klemmen.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Mai 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es in unserer Börse auch einen Tout Terrain zu kaufen, Standort Linz/Oberösterreich (mMn auch zu teuer): http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ngle-trailer-gebraucht-60336936?adId=60336936


Der hat ein 20" Laufrad, kein 16er, Text ist nicht korrekt. Alter steht nicht dabei, sieht mir aber nach älterem Modell aus (Verdeck und Dämpfer). Dafür wäre der Preis zu hoch, was aber nicht heißt, dass er nicht weggeht...


----------



## 2markt (29. Juni 2013)

hallo

kennt jemand die sitzauflage


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juni 2013)

Chariot Sitzstütze, das neuere Modell (ab ca. 2010 ?). Für Babys bis ca. 1 Jahr würde ich noch die Chariot Babymatte (Hängematte) empfehlen. Passt prima in den ST und ist in Verbindung mit dem Dämpfer super komfortabel


----------



## chris4711 (5. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Für Babys bis ca. 1 Jahr würde ich noch die Chariot Babymatte (Hängematte) empfehlen. Passt prima in den ST und ist in Verbindung mit dem Dämpfer super komfortabel



Kann man die montierte Hängematte im ST iwo auf Photos anschauen?
Ich wollte mal sehen ob man die Matte unten mit dieser Alu Schiene (ähnlich wie in den Chariots / lt. der Weber Anleitung) am Rahmen des ST befestigen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hab sicher noch Fotos zu Hause. Sind grad in den Ferien in Tirol. Die Alustange benötigt man nicht. Es sind 4 Riemen, an jeder Ecke einer. Unten vorne passen die genau links und rechts an dem oberen Rohr. Oben an der obersten Stange glaube ich. Dann muss man noch das Gurtschloss und 2 Schulterriemen durch die Aussparungen in der Hängematte fummeln. Passt wirklich gut, vor allem, weils eigentlich für Chariot gedacht ist... Baby hängt in leichter Schräglage, etwas regulierbar über die Spannung der 4 Riemen. Im Zusammenspiel mit der ST-Federung super komfortabel sowohl bei leichten Vibrationen wie Pflaster als auch bei gröberen Stößen.

ps: gib ma bei google "singletrailer chariot hängematte" in der Bilder-Suche ein.


----------



## Duminato (6. Juli 2013)

hi die Hängematte muss ich mir auch noch zulegen. seit ihr damit zufrieden gewesen? ab welchem Monat habt uhr eigentl. die Weber baby schale verwendet?


----------



## chris4711 (6. Juli 2013)

Ah, ja.
Zusammen mit Deiner Beschreibung mit den 4 Riemen leuchtet die Befestigung ein, danke.
Weiterhin schöne Ferien


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juli 2013)

Duminato schrieb:


> hi die Hängematte muss ich mir auch noch zulegen. seit ihr damit zufrieden gewesen? ab welchem Monat habt uhr eigentl. die Weber baby schale verwendet?


Die Weber haben wir gar nicht verwendet. Hängematte ab 1 Jahr beim ersten Kind, beim zweiten mit knapp über einem halben Jahr. Mit ca. 1,5 dann Wechsel auf die Chariot Sitzstütze.


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wir sind gerade von der Weberschale auf die Chariot-Sitzstütze umgestiegen, weil unser Kleiner dort immer so komisch drauflag. Sitzen kann er schon prima (13 Monate). Für weiteren Nachwuchs wird es dann wohl die Hängematte für die ersten Monate geben.
Unser jetziges Problem ist aber, dass der Kleine beim Schlafen immer zusammensackt und sein Kopf nach vorn überkippt. Dann fällt der auch noch zur Seite, weil die Sitzstütze ihm dann keinen Seitenhalt mehr geben kann. Wäre das Gefährt nicht so gut gefedert, würde ich mir glatt Sorgen machen. Aber bequem ist das bestimmt nicht.
Habt ihr für dieses Problem eine Lösung?
Gruss, Heiko


----------



## Ann (8. Juli 2013)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Unser jetziges Problem ist aber, dass der Kleine beim Schlafen immer zusammensackt und sein Kopf nach vorn überkippt. Dann fällt der auch noch zur Seite, weil die Sitzstütze ihm dann keinen Seitenhalt mehr geben kann.



Hallo Heiko,

Hast du es schon mal mit einem Nackenhörnchen für Babies/Kleinkinder versucht?


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. Juli 2013)

Das ist schonmal eine gute Idee, werde mal direkt eins besorgen. Allerdings will ich dem Kleinen das ja nicht die ganze Zeit um den Hals legen. Ich suche noch eine Möglichkeit, wo er evtl. etwas flacher sitzt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass durch das Kissen des Sitzverkleinerers der Kopf nach vorn gedrückt wird.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juli 2013)

Für schlafende Kinder finde auch ich die Sitzstütze suboptimal. Deshalb so lange wie möglich die Hängematte.


----------



## Heiko-78 (9. Juli 2013)

In der aktuellen BIKE wird ein Singletrailer angeboten. Für 900,- EUR. Wer mehr Infos möchte bitte PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stanislaw (23. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe einen schönen, orangen Singletrailer (1 Hand, mit Rechnung) zu verkaufen. Der Anhänger ist kaum gefahren (max. 200km) und sieht top aus.

Bitte melden unter: [email protected]

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## sandromo (7. Oktober 2013)

Verkaufe Singletrailer. Bei Interesse private Mail an mich.


----------



## daniel77 (8. Oktober 2013)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, ein gebrauchter sollte max. um die 700-800 liegen, sonst ist er im Gegensatz zu einem Neuen uninteressant.
> 
> Wir brauchen einen Singletrailer ab 03/2014, Wohnort ist Basel/CH, Abholung irgendwo im südbadischem wäre also kein Problem.
> Gruss und guten Saisonstart



Wir sind mittlerweile für um die 650 fündig geworden, es lohnt sich zu suchen und früh genug anzufangen. Mit der steigenden Verbreitung fällt nun auch der Preis 

Viel Gluck euch allen weiterhin!


----------



## Oli-35 (18. Oktober 2013)

Stanislaw schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe einen schönen, orangen Singletrailer (1 Hand, mit Rechnung) zu verkaufen. Der Anhänger ist kaum gefahren (max. 200km) und sieht top aus.
> 
> ...


Ist der Singletrailer noch zu haben?
Viele Grüße,
                           OLI
P.S. Bitte Nachricht an [email protected]


----------



## Skvader (7. November 2013)

Ich reihe mich mal offiziell ein: Ich hätte gerne einen Singletrailer bis nächsten Frühling für max. 800 .
Babyeinsatz/Hängematte, Taschen und Kupplungen in 27,2 oder 31,6 dürfen gerne dabei sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2013)

Verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jake42 (24. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Singletrailer in orange abzugeben. Der Hänger ist in top Zustand und sehr wenig gefahren worden. Keine Schäden, sehr sauber und immer trocken geparkt. Meine Jungs sind lieber mit 2 Jahren schon selber gefahren...

Es ist eine 30.9er Kupplung + passende Sattelstütze dabei. Eine Kupplung mit 26.xx ist auch noch dabei. Muss ich aber noch im Keller suchen und reiche den genauen Durchmesser nach.

Preis ist VHB 930.-. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Abholung direkt bei mir in Ulm. Bei Interesse bitte per PM melden.

Gruß, 
HC


----------



## Englaender (20. Januar 2014)

Wir suchen einen zweiten Singletrailer oder evtl auch einen Streamliner. Freuen uns über Angebote.

Edit 24.02. Das Gesuch hat sich erledigt.


----------



## freizeit81 (19. April 2014)

Mein Post hat sich auch erledigt


----------



## Koohgie (14. Mai 2014)

schaut euch das mal an......

http://www.kolofogo.com/


----------



## jeffl (14. Mai 2014)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal an......
> 
> http://www.kolofogo.com/



Kann das irgendwer übersetzen? Sieht interessant aus und der Preis ist es ja auch…
Danke!


----------



## Koohgie (14. Mai 2014)

geh über bing suche rein, oder über google translate....ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich so ein teil bestell. den federweg weiß ich jetzt noch nicht, aber ein 190*51 sontour dämpfer verbaut, rein von der hebellänge hat das teil über 150mm federweg.....


----------



## jeffl (14. Mai 2014)

google wollte bei mir eben nicht. Bing geht. Vielen Dank.


----------



## daniel77 (14. Mai 2014)

Sieht interessant aus, wer ist mutig und bestellt als erster?


----------



## Koohgie (14. Mai 2014)

bin dran, am Montag bekomm ich bescheid über lieferzeit, federweg 160mm, bodenfreiheit 20 cm, kupplung und verstautaschen (am boden und überm einrad), kissen alles inkl. 45 cm breit, 10 jahre garantie auf Rahmen, und 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf den rest, Dämpfer 190x51 sotour epicon, Gewicht 13 kg


----------



## Koohgie (14. Mai 2014)

750€ zzgl. versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (14. Mai 2014)

die sind ganz neu, die ersten serienrahmen sind noch im bau, Deutscher Internetauftritt folgt.....


----------



## Koohgie (20. Mai 2014)

so hab einen bestellt, am freitag spätestens montag wird er verschickt. der erste überhaupt der nach Deutschland bzw. Frankreich geht. bin gespannt ob das teil taugt.....


----------



## Heiko-78 (21. Mai 2014)

mach doch mal nen neuen fred dafür auf. Kannst ja von hier darauf verweisen, aber sonst gibt das hier durcheinander.


----------



## daniel77 (21. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wäre die erste "echte" Singletrailer Konkurrenz...


----------



## Koohgie (21. Mai 2014)

ja wenn das teil da ist mach ich einen auf.....


----------



## Heiko-78 (22. Mai 2014)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ja wenn das teil da ist mach ich einen auf.....


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommst Du aus dem Frankfurter Umland, dann könnte man eine Gegenüberstellung machen und vergleichen. Würde mich mal interessieren und sicherlich auch einige andere hier.


----------



## chris4711 (22. Mai 2014)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Surtre (22. Mai 2014)

Ein ordentlicher Geländeanhänger oder eine passende Basis dazu wäre mal etwas feines. 
Ich bin auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## Koohgie (22. Mai 2014)

was heißt raum frankfurt, saarbrücken halt.... sind schon 200km bis frankfurt, ist ein relativ großer raum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brathuhn (22. Mai 2014)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ja wenn das teil da ist mach ich einen auf.....


vermutlich ab Ende Juni könnt Ihr den KoloFogo im Allgäu testen bzw. dann auch direkt erwerben.


----------



## chris4711 (23. Mai 2014)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> was heißt raum frankfurt, saarbrücken halt.... sind schon 200km bis frankfurt, ist ein relativ großer raum....



Dann hatte ich doch richtig getippt: S in Fronkroisch


----------



## G-ZERO FX (23. Mai 2014)

@cocu1980 : Ein kurzer Bericht wäre auch für mich sehr interessant.
btw: wenn jemand nen Singletrailer zum Verkauf hat - bitte melden!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (25. Mai 2014)

suche im überigen noch immer einen Singletrailer!!!


----------



## Deer (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte noch eine Weber Babyschale ecru in blau/grau Alcantara anzubieten, 2x benutzt , in neuwertigem Zustand, VB: 70€ incl. Versand.


----------



## Koohgie (31. Mai 2014)

tach, das ding kam gestern, schaut gut aus, federung und kleinigkeiten muss ich noch testen, aber der erste eindruck ist top..... übrigens die vorderreifen kann man einfach per knopfdruck abnehmen, dann ist das ding nicht breiter als das fahrrad inkl. fahrer.... die woche mach ich es mal ans enduro und testen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gischus (1. Juni 2014)

Habe einen Singletrailer zu verkaufen.
Ist schon etwas älter und wurde artgerecht bewegt. Deswegen optisch nicht mehr neuwertig.
Reifen und Nabenlager habe ich letztes Jahr erneuert.
Den Mechanismus zur Fixierung der Parkstütze habe ich demontiert da er nach einem aufsetzer nicht mehr funktioniert hat.
Kann man aber für kleines Geld bei ToutTerrain nachkaufen. Ich hatte immer ein Spannband zur Befestigung genutzt
Kupplungen habe ich 2. Einmal 31.6 und einmal 27,2.

Fotos in meinem Album


Bei Interesse einfach melden.....


----------



## Koohgie (1. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kolofogo-die-singletrailer-alternative.705717/

wie versprochen das neue thema....


----------



## Tracer (2. September 2014)

Hi!
Suche eine Kupplung für 31,6 sattelstütze.
Gruß!
Willy


----------



## chris4711 (3. September 2014)

Muss nachschauen, ob ich noch eine hab. Einen 31,6er Einsatz hab ich auf jeden Fall über (wenn Dir das reichen würde...)


----------



## Koohgie (25. Oktober 2014)

Tach zusammen, kann mal einer die bodenfreiheit am singletrailer messen? Nur so interesse halber? Danke.....


----------



## trifi70 (25. Oktober 2014)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Hängt ab von Einhängung des Dämpfers hoch/tief für Gelände bzw. Straße ab, weiters von der Montagehöhe der Kupplung an der Sattelstütze und letztlich auch geringfügig von Reifen(druck) und eingestelltem Sag. Ich kann nachher mal bei uns messen, an meinem Rad hängt der Trailer tendenziell hoch. Auf jeden Fall auch höher, als der Kolofogo auf obigen Foto wirkt.


----------



## trifi70 (25. Oktober 2014)

Gemessen habe ich etwa 25 cm. Dämpfer in oberer "Gelände"position. Ohne Kind und wie gesagt hoch an der Stütze angekuppelt. So hoch, dass der Ständer des ST kaum noch wirkt, habe am Zugrad aber sowieso noch einen anderen Ständer dran. Grund ist, dass an der Stütze 2 Kupplungen dran sind, die andere für den Funtrailer, welcher auch öfter in Aktion ist, dann zieht meine Frau den ST. Und da gibt es etwas Probleme mit dem Platz an der Stütze. Den FT wollte ich tiefer hängen haben und der ST hängt halt oben.

Bei regulärer Befestigung und Belastung durch ein Kind gehe ich von einer Bodenfreiheit knapp über 20 cm aus. Fährt man ein Fully (eigentlich ideale Kombi mit dem ST) und federt dieses hinten ein, reduziert sich die Bodenfreiheit weiter. Wir hatten diesbezüglich noch keine Probleme. Fahren aber eher nicht in den Bergen. Da müsste ich mir wohl ein e-Bike zulegen... Für den Notfall, wenn man doch mal aufsetzt, wirkt der eingeklappte Ständer aber etwas schützend für den Unterboden.


----------



## koxingaV (19. November 2014)

wir verkaufen nun unseren Singletrailer auch - aber unser kleiner Mann passt nicht mehr rein und fährt mitlerweile auch selbst. Das Teil habe ich nun seit 2.5 Jahren und damals als 3Jähriger Gekauft.
Der Zustand ist gut - am Ständer sind aber vom Abstellen und auch vom befestigen Abriebspuren - sind aber nicht funktionseinschränkend. Als Kuplungen hab ich sowohl 27.2 als auch 34.9.

Bilder und weiter Infos könnt ihr gerne in einer privaten Mail anfragen: sven.gasser(ät)web.de


----------



## Stefano81 (4. November 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tout Terrain Singletrailer.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich suche 2 gut erhaltene Singletrailer für unsere Jungs. Am besten gleich mit Weber-Babyschalen. Optimal wären beide aus einer Hand und im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Jemand was im Angebot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshAirJunkie (5. Mai 2017)

Moin, ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem separaten Laufrad für den Singletrailer. Eine einzelne Nabe wäre auch ausreichend...

Lefty Naben passen nicht auf die Achse, oder?


----------



## daniel77 (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
Wir verkaufen unseren Singletrailer, da der Knilch mittlerweile lieber selber biken geht. Der Trailer ist tipptopp erhalten und der Dämpfer hat letztes Saisonende einen Service bekommen. Dazu gibt es drei verschiedene Kupplungen und eine Kofpstütze von Croozer die das rumwackeln des Kopfes beim Schlafen wirkungsvoll verhindert.
Preislich hatte ich an 850€ gedacht, Abholung in Basel/CH
Gruss Daniel


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (16. Mai 2017)

*Singletrailer ToutTerrain *org. zu verkaufen.
Standort PLZ86 (+200 km biete ich ein Entgegenkommen, Treffen, Übergabe)
Preis 800,00 EUR
Orginalrechnungen vorh.
guter Zustand, alles ok
Viel Zubehör vorhanden, Preis VB (Cargo-Spezial-bag`s, Schlechtwetterspezialschutzblech, Kupplungen, usw.) oder ohne Zub.

Es ist der Klassiker, mit gerader Schleppstange, also passend für 26" und 27,5" Schlepperfahrzeug
in orange, alle Faltverdecke, RockShox 160-200mm Federweg, Klapp-Ständer usw. alles funktioniert.
3 verschiedene Kupplungsdurchmesser vorh. (31,6;30,9;26,8) 

Mein Junge und ich hatten 4..5 Sommer prima Touren damit, schon allein die sonntägliche Fahrt zum Bäcker morgens war es die Anschaffung wert, nun ist er auf nem Kania "selbstständig" mit. 

....wer sowas sucht, weis wie der aussieht und was er alles kann
Bei ernsthaftem Interesse bitte PN


----------



## derfati (29. September 2017)

Hallo. Ich habe einen Singletrailer abzugeben. Mehr Infos im Bikemarkt und auf Anfrage.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/990341-tout-terrain-singletrailer


----------

